# Bio Bizz All Soil Mix for Lowryder



## chipsngravy (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone had any experiance using this soil with lowryder 1 strain??

hxxp://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/biobizz_all-mix_soil_20l/

Is this soil too "hot" and do I need to add some seeding soil to start out with? I'm planning on planting in big pots from seed so I dont have to mess around with swapping.

I'm also going to add some extra perlite for better drainage.

Thoughts/Advice/Suggestions people? (especially anyone who has grown lowryder or other autos using this soil)


----------



## theblacksheep (Mar 1, 2011)

hey there bud,well ive not had experiance with lowrider #1 but i have used biobizz all mix,you should be fine to use this soil but i would suggest feeding only water as it has enough nutes to feed ur babies for atleast 3-4 weeks,i 've switched from the all mix and now use the biobizz light mix with no nutes etc so i can be in total control of what i feed ma girls.
i dont know wot space you have to work with but mite i suggest a photoperiod strain as you would yield more,i thought about doin autos but didnt in the end and glad i didnt,im currently running 3 nirvana femd super skunk,1 femd ghs lemon skunk and a purple maroc femd by paradise,if you could be swayed i would suggest the super skunk as flowering time is only 45-50 days so not much longer than a auto flower and yield more,just my 2cents.
happy growing and green mojo for your future girls.
:joint: =:banana:


----------



## chipsngravy (Mar 1, 2011)

theblacksheep said:
			
		

> hey there bud,well ive not had experiance with lowrider #1 but i have used biobizz all mix,you should be fine to use this soil but i would suggest feeding only water as it has enough nutes to feed ur babies for atleast 3-4 weeks,i 've switched from the all mix and now use the biobizz light mix with no nutes etc so i can be in total control of what i feed ma girls.
> i dont know wot space you have to work with but mite i suggest a photoperiod strain as you would yield more,i thought about doin autos but didnt in the end and glad i didnt,im currently running 3 nirvana femd super skunk,1 femd ghs lemon skunk and a purple maroc femd by paradise,if you could be swayed i would suggest the super skunk as flowering time is only 45-50 days so not much longer than a auto flower and yield more,just my 2cents.
> happy growing and green mojo for your future girls.
> :joint: =:banana:



Thanks for the reply.....unfortunatly I am very limited with my grow space, most strains couldnt fit in my space (its super stealth), cant really grow anywhere else because the people I live with, well some of them wouldnt be able to keep there mouth shut. dont want people knowing round here police are one thing looters are another. Would really like to try out some other strains, especially ones that are gonna grow bigger and have more bud for me at the end.....just not whilst i'm living in this house


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 1, 2011)

Read up on lst. You can keep the plants short and maximize your space. Also, lst can improve your yields if done properly. 

Also, if it's that risky growing in your current house, it might not be a good idea to do it. Just some food for thought. Good luck and be safe man.


----------



## chipsngravy (Mar 1, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Read up on lst. You can keep the plants short and maximize your space. Also, lst can improve your yields if done properly.
> 
> Also, if it's that risky growing in your current house, it might not be a good idea to do it. Just some food for thought. Good luck and be safe man.



what is ist??? I cant find out anything from a google search.

fair comment on the saftey......just gotta keep a low profile on this kinda thing, as i'm sure you all know if you go blabbing about how your growing 4 weed plants bad people will eventually hear but they hear that you have a whole ******* house full of them, just best that no one else apart from me knows about this operation, well I guess the people on this forum do but that doesn't count


----------



## niteshft (Mar 1, 2011)

That's "LST", (Low Stress Training) not "ist", which is why you couldn't find anything on it. I agree that it's a viable way to maximize your limited space.


----------



## chipsngravy (Mar 1, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> That's "LST", (Low Stress Training) not "ist", which is why you couldn't find anything on it. I agree that it's a viable way to maximize your limited space.



thanks, just took a look. some crazy stuff, this would actually work in my space....got the seeds for my next grow to be lowryder, being my second grow I want to take another shot at that strain, think I can do alot better but I am defo doing some research on this.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry about that chips. I should have capitalized so there wasn't any confusion. Blame it on either my mid morning blueberry kush break or my after lunch headband break. Works really been stressing me out lately. Lol

Yeah, safety first man. Only 1 person knows about my grow, and that was only after he admitted he was a grower too. He had to ask me to water his plants because he got called offshore unexpectedly. Quite a funny story actually.


----------



## chipsngravy (Mar 1, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Sorry about that chips. I should have capitalized so there wasn't any confusion. Blame it on either my mid morning blueberry kush break or my after lunch headband break. Works really been stressing me out lately. Lol
> 
> Yeah, safety first man. Only 1 person knows about my grow, and that was only after he admitted he was a grower too. He had to ask me to water his plants because he got called offshore unexpectedly. Quite a funny story actually.



its cool dont worry....wish I could be tokin in the day still, actually had a serious cut down recently, only buying £10 per month now rather than £100, but guess what.......its new month today, well i'm at least trying to hang on untill the weekend.

I must admit I have told one or two carefully selected people, who were selected for there ability to keep secrets well, not even my girlfriend knows which is crazy because she sleeps right next to the box a couple of times a week, you can even hear the light kicking in and out there.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 1, 2011)

Check out the grow journals for a member named Jericho. Up until his jock horror didn't auto, he was growing all autos. I don't know if he's done lowryder or not though. 

I do remember seeing journals for it before the crash so I know some people here have grown it. I'm sure some of them will chime in soon.


----------

